# Recruitment Agencies who sponsor



## MissSVW (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi there everyone, ive been in Oz for almost 2 yrs now on a WHV and i absolutely love it here and do not want to go home to rainy Ireland. 

The company i am working for may potentially have a permanent job for me but they are just not in a position to sponsor me themselves. I have spoken to one recruitment agency who outsource sponsorship (they sponsor me instead of my employer) but they have quoted me $8000!!

I know through friends who have gained sponsorship that this amount is way more expensive than what they or their companies paid! the norm is about $2500. I am just wondering does anyone know which recruitment companies offer this service. I know some agencies do it but u have to be on a minimum wage of $100,000 which i wouldnt be!

Would appreciate anyones help as im really getting desperate and do not want to go home but cannot afford $8000!!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

MissSVW said:


> Hi there everyone, ive been in Oz for almost 2 yrs now on a WHV and i absolutely love it here and do not want to go home to rainy Ireland.
> 
> The company i am working for may potentially have a permanent job for me but they are just not in a position to sponsor me themselves. I have spoken to one recruitment agency who outsource sponsorship (they sponsor me instead of my employer) but they have quoted me $8000!!
> 
> ...


Why can't your company fit the bill? If you personally are paying for your visa services that isn't going to look good for when immigration take a look at your application?


----------



## MissSVW (Oct 25, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Why can't your company fit the bill? If you personally are paying for your visa services that isn't going to look good for when immigration take a look at your application?


They just dont have the resources to sponsor me themselves. I am just exploring every avenue open to me at the moment!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If you pay for it yourself then Immigration will take the view that your skills aren't that highly in demand and there will be no need for them to rubber stamp your visa approval.

Even if a company wants to sponsor you it's still up to DIAC to decide whether or not your skills are needed. Not every application for sponsorship is granted.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Whats your Occupation MissSVW?


----------



## pearmouse109 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Recruitment Agencies Sponsoring Visa*

Hi,

Did you find any company which can do it for you? I am also on the same boat.

Which company quoted $8000?

Regards,
MR




MissSVW said:


> Hi there everyone, ive been in Oz for almost 2 yrs now on a WHV and i absolutely love it here and do not want to go home to rainy Ireland.
> 
> The company i am working for may potentially have a permanent job for me but they are just not in a position to sponsor me themselves. I have spoken to one recruitment agency who outsource sponsorship (they sponsor me instead of my employer) but they have quoted me $8000!!
> 
> ...


----------



## gustavo.coloma.i (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, what agency is that? I'm a chef and I'm looking for sponsorship in Australia but I cannot find it so far, I am currently working in a restaurant but they cannot promise a sponsorship until next year. Could you please advise if you have any further information. 
Thank you


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Weebie could you explain more your comment that if you pay for your sponsorship yourself the DIAC will look at it different to it been payed for or been done by an agent? I am currently waiting on my 457 I am been sponsored by a plumbing company and I am paying for my own visa do you think this is a problem as my skills as you say are not in demand?


----------



## AussieFemmeInFrance (Oct 31, 2011)

I know someone who is being sponsored by the company, but he has to pay for it himself. It's about 7000. This is the price for the permanent residence. It's not absolutely unusual for the company not to pay for the PR. If you really want to stay here, I would recommend trying to find the $$$ to fund the process. Sounds like you have the sponsorship from the company, just not the finances behind it.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

AussieFemmeInFrance said:


> I know someone who is being sponsored by the company, but he has to pay for it himself. It's about 7000. This is the price for the permanent residence. It's not absolutely unusual for the company not to pay for the PR. If you really want to stay here, I would recommend trying to find the $$$ to fund the process. Sounds like you have the sponsorship from the company, just not the finances behind it.


Paying for sponsorship makes a mockery of the system, the intent is that the sponsoring company cannot find an Australian to do the job. So is having to look for employees overseas. 

Saying "we'll sponsor you" but through a third party and only if you pay for it sounds completely dodgy to me.


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

I am paying for my own sponsorship. I'm not paying any agents or third parties to do any of the work why should someone else make money out of me when all the paperwork is straight forward. The reason I am paying is because I am emigrating from Ireland I applied to over a 300 companies looking for sponsorship as I have already used my WHV and it's easier for a company to take me when I say I will cover the visa costs I'm a plumber not a top engineer or anything like that so I found it easier to cover the cost myself and it's under a 1000 dollars.


----------

